# what makes a print crack & wash off?



## MikeyFingaz (Dec 28, 2005)

i notice some printed shirts last longer than others... is there a technique that will ensure my screen prints last, and don't wash off too easily?

the last thing i want to do is sell an inferior product... i want people to be return customers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What type of printing are you talking about?

Are you going to be printing the shirts yourself?


----------



## MikeyFingaz (Dec 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> What type of printing are you talking about?
> 
> Are you going to be printing the shirts yourself?


Rodney. it will be screen printing.... check the other thread you posted in to me... thanks.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Generally undercuring the ink will cause it to crack and wash off.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> check the other thread you posted in to me... thanks.


Too many threads here to try to cross reference, but thanks for the clarification 

I agree that undercuring or even too long in the dryer will make a screen printed shirt crack.

If you are getting the shirts printed through someone else, there really isn't a "technique" to make them not crack, that should be the standard of any quality screen print.

edit: I'll move this to the "Screen Printing" forum so hopefully it'll get more screenprinting specific attention there.


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

If you are using plastisols
Cracking and washing off is usualy under cure
Shiny and sticky prints over cure.
With water based rub the print with a piece of white cloth if you get any colour on cloth then your probably undercured.
Phil


----------



## select1 (Jan 9, 2008)

I am having an issue with my black ink coming off. I am using QuantumOne ink by Wilflex. We've been printing for many years so I know the shirts need to be cured properly and the specs say 340 degrees. The tees are definitely hitting that mark for 6-8 seconds through an M+R Sprint HO conveyor dryer. White shirts look great after a wash. Gildan kelly green shirts....the ink comes right off. American apparel red shirts the ink comes right off. I've sent Wilflex samples to see what they think. It's driving me nuts!


----------



## etshirt (May 8, 2008)

you need to cure plastisol ink at 550 to 570 and I set my belt at 2.5 and a scale of 10 i wash my t-shirt over and over I have 10 years old t-shirt and it never comes off.

Greg


----------



## select1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry sir but if you put a white t shirt through a dryer at 550 degrees you will burn it(it will turn yellow). Plastisol ink cures at between 320 and 340 DEGREES.


----------



## etshirt (May 8, 2008)

not if you put the belt fast enough . my dryer is set to 570 all the time never burnt a t-shirt in 12 years


----------



## select1 (Jan 9, 2008)

570 c* or 570 f* ?? I believe you, though every ink manufacturer I speak to says to cure the ink between 320 and 340 f* what kind of ink are you using?


----------



## select1 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://selectdesign.com


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the confusion here is that etshirt is saying his dryer is set to a temp of 570... not that the shirts are hitting that mark.

But yeah, that's right... if a shirt goes to 570 it'll scorch like a big dog. I would imagine that his shirt is passing through at a rate that only lets the temp get to 330-350.


----------



## select1 (Jan 9, 2008)

nicely put.


----------



## megaloprintiac (Sep 8, 2007)

When I first started I did numerous tests to find out how to increase the washlife of my prints so my customers would be receiving the best value for money possible.

From my experience I have found with plastisols when you print/flash/print if the first layer of ink is held under the spot curer for longer than necessary and then another layer is applied you may well find you are infact printing over ink that has already fully cured. Im pretty sure that plastisol can not bond to an undercoat that has already fully cured and therefore after a few washes the top layer cracks to reveal the under layer. 
Or if you are finding a noticable discouloration and instant fade in the pattern after the first washes this is generally down to the design not reaching its full curing temperature in your dryer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you guys stretching the print to see if it is cured?


----------



## sconrad84 (May 13, 2008)

I just screen printed some black shirts with white ink. I think we printed them once and we even cured them yet they still crack... any ideas why??


----------



## select1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you know the exact temp at which the type of ink you're using cures and how long it needs to stay at that temp to fully cure. What do you mean by printed them once? One hit of ink and off the press through the dryer?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

sconrad84 said:


> I just screen printed some black shirts with white ink. I think we printed them once and we even cured them yet they still crack... any ideas why??


How do you know they cured?


----------



## systmvayne (Jul 16, 2009)

Also if you are over flashing depending on the type of flash unit you are using it can make it crack. If you have a real high temp flasher like 900 f you can over flash verrry fast and will causes it to crack. I had a problem with a screen printing over flashing everything b/c he didn't know it would happen, b/c he worked on a lower temp flash unit prior to here.


----------

